# Fastest State Trooper Alive



## beer-b-q (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## rio_grande (Feb 9, 2010)

LOL,,,, I was actually a party to something verry similar to that,,, and It was halarious..


----------



## slim (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL.....thats a good one


----------



## dyce51 (Feb 11, 2010)

lmao  I would have to see the expression on the drivers face!!!!


----------



## meateater (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## oneshot (Feb 15, 2010)

Now that guy was wasted!!!!   lmao


----------

